# ACCA in Australia



## laurlou (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello,

My parents live in Australia my step dad is australian so I have no trouble getting a visa but im worried about finding a job.

ACCA is not that recognised in Oz and was wondering if anyone has moved there with this qualification and been sucessful or have any idea how i could convert to CPA?

Its took me a long time to get qualified and its a bit deflating that is a global qualification not used in Australia!

any help/advice is appreciated 

kind regards

Laura


----------



## Rudy83 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Acca*

Hi Laura

I would not say that ACCA is not recognised in Australia. It's only that employers prefer CPA or CA. I came here with my ACCA qualification and secured a job. If you want to be a CPA, your qualifications must be assessed by CPA Australia. If assessed as equivalent to australian tertiary degree, you will qualify for CPA associate membership, meaning that you'll have to take 6 exams before attaining full CPA membership + 3 years professional experience (PE). As a full ACCA member, you might waive the PE requirement. But you will definitely have to go through the exams. 

Rudy


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

ACCA doesn't add much to your resume apart of being considered as a qualification. And a basic one (as bachelors). Meaning you still can find a job mostly in lower, accounts assistant, accountant role. However if you wish to climb up the ladder you'll need CA or CPA. 
ACCA is purely a UK qualification, while being recognized worldwide, it is not something considered "professional" by most employers. 
Think of Aus same as US and Canada. Ironically Institute of Chartered Accountants of England and Wales, as well as Scotland and Ireland are fully recognized. So these don't need any exams to be admitted into CPAA or ICAA. While ACCA needs exams. 

That said you still shouldn't have any trouble finding a job as long as you are not looking at senior positions. Accountants are in need and the market is quite good at the moment.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

In Australia, New Zealand and Singapore you need to be a CA to even really be considered an accountant. If you don't get your CA or even CPA your career will pretty much nowhere. In Perth I know that there are literally thousands of Young Accountants taking the CA at any one time, It's actually a bit of a scam when you think of it.

You will get a job here but in General you need a couple degrees here simply because everyone has a post grad qualification etc.


----------



## Igor_BR (Jun 12, 2013)

naoto said:


> ACCA doesn't add much to your resume apart of being considered as a qualification. And a basic one (as bachelors). Meaning you still can find a job mostly in lower, accounts assistant, accountant role. However if you wish to climb up the ladder you'll need CA or CPA.
> ACCA is purely a UK qualification, while being recognized worldwide, it is not something considered "professional" by most employers.
> Think of Aus same as US and Canada. Ironically Institute of Chartered Accountants of England and Wales, as well as Scotland and Ireland are fully recognized. So these don't need any exams to be admitted into CPAA or ICAA. While ACCA needs exams.
> 
> That said you still shouldn't have any trouble finding a job as long as you are not looking at senior positions. Accountants are in need and the market is quite good at the moment.


Hello Naoto,

Please, could you tell me job market conditions for accountants now?

I am starting the PR process and would like to have an idea about the job opportunities.

Tks,

Igor


----------



## oliver2014 (Jun 5, 2014)

Rudy83 said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> I would not say that ACCA is not recognised in Australia. It's only that employers prefer CPA or CA. I came here with my ACCA qualification and secured a job. If you want to be a CPA, your qualifications must be assessed by CPA Australia. If assessed as equivalent to australian tertiary degree, you will qualify for CPA associate membership, meaning that you'll have to take 6 exams before attaining full CPA membership + 3 years professional experience (PE). As a full ACCA member, you might waive the PE requirement. But you will definitely have to go through the exams.
> 
> Rudy



Hi Rudy,

Can you please share how much time you took to get a job with ACCA as qualification? How did you manage to get a job? Also do you think it's a problem to climb the ladder with an ACCA? 

Do you think it's worth going for the CPA or ICAA program? It's lengthy and tough to learn again


Cheers
Oliver


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear Members,

It may not be the relevant forum but still i feel that some one from you can provide me with any reading material, syllabus and study guides etc for ICAA.. I have applied for PR, and now waiting for the outcome. I thought it might be a good idea to look for some reading material to get myself familiarize before landing in Australia... any help ?


----------



## Sshazya (Jun 22, 2014)

*Tax*

Hi 

If somebody can advice about tax, is it important to study to get a job, though I have ACCA qualification.


----------



## slkguy (Dec 6, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> It may not be the relevant forum but still i feel that some one from you can provide me with any reading material, syllabus and study guides etc for ICAA.. I have applied for PR, and now waiting for the outcome. I thought it might be a good idea to look for some reading material to get myself familiarize before landing in Australia... any help ?


Hi Waqarali20005,

Were u able to find the relevant study Materials ? If so can you share them with us. Thanks.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

slkguy said:


> Hi Waqarali20005,
> 
> Were u able to find the relevant study Materials ? If so can you share them with us. Thanks.


not exactly!
but there are study groups on facebook which you can join and get some notes from the group members


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sshazya said:


> Hi
> 
> If somebody can advice about tax, is it important to study to get a job, though I have ACCA qualification.


yes you should study some course on australian tax law!


----------



## barryallen (Nov 16, 2015)

You can even take your CBE in Australia. AccountingFutures is the only approved Computer Based Examination Centre for ACCA and FIA/CAT computer based exams in Australia. All students are required to hold a valid ACCA registration number prior to being allowed to sit CBEs.

Source(s):
ACCA website CBE exam locations


----------

